# Tonsils!



## Desiree2535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! well im 17 and im getting my tonsils out this wednesday! ( 
  	i was wondering if the pain was worse than having strep throat?
  	Also, did u have an IV?


----------



## smith12 (Sep 28, 2012)

I had my tonsils out a very long time ago. It was very painful for me to even ingest food. Your throat burns in a bad way and you find it difficult to eat foods. Then you have to survive on eating only cold ice-creams.


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 1, 2012)

How did it go?  I had mine out just three weeks ago today!  The pain was pretty bad in the beginning, but I'm finally starting to feel better.


----------

